# Transmisor de FM de 18 watts



## viczea2002 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Amigos *
Estoy ensamblando el transmisor que esta publicado en el siguiente link de PABLIN, 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txfm18/index.htm 

L1 3 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L2 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 10mm) 
L3 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L4 4 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 12mm) 
L5 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L6 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L7 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite tipo HF de 10x5mm 
L8 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 8mm) 
L9 1 Vuelta sobre aire de 12mm 
L10 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L11 2.5 Vueltas sobre ferrite de 5x10mm 
L12 7 Vueltas sobre aire de 9mm (largo 19mm) 
L13 3 Vueltas sobre aire de 13mm (largo 7mm) 

Pero tengo un pequeño problemita con la bobina L7, que dice que se debe confeccionar con nucleo de ferrite TIPO HF, no entiendo como es esto alguien me puede ayudar?, ademas cuando dice ferrites de 5X10mm se esta refiriendo a ferrites de 5 mm de espesor por 10mm de largo? 

Por otro lado, en el esquema Pablin no dice que numero de alambre debe usarse para confeccionar las bobinas 

Espero sus comentarios 

Ya cuento con todos los componetes, excepto la placa de doble cara no pude conseguir pero lo hare en una placa de una sola cara

viczea2002


----------



## Dano (Feb 28, 2009)

MMM.... pablin.... te recomiendo que busques información sobre ese transmisor, en el foro ya habia un tema abierto que hablaba sobre él.

Saludos

PD: Si es de pablin es de desconfiar


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 1, 2009)

Dano 
gracias por el dato, me pusiste en duda, pues otros amigos me dijeron lo mismo de los diagrama de PABLIN, tu que recomiendas armarlo o descartarlo.....


----------



## Dano (Mar 3, 2009)

Yo no lo armaria y usaria los componentes para armar otro transmisor que funcione y esté comprobado, en el foro hay varios esquemas


----------



## mcrven (Mar 3, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Yo no lo armaria y usaria los componentes para armar* otro transmisor que funcione y esté comprobado*, en el foro hay varios esquemas



La verdad Dano, no entiendo tu indicación. En este foro, ciertamente, hay unos 50 hilos relacionados con TXs de distintos tipos. Centenares de posts en ellos, unas dos o tres mil líneas, fotos, diagramas, dibujos, etc.

De todo ese material, el 99,5% dice que NO FUNCIONA. Ni los de pablin, ni verorinca, ni el escorpión ni ningún otro.

LO ÚNICO QUE NO FUNCIONA es tratar de ensamblar un equipo cualquiera, sin los más elementeles conocimientos del asunto.

Todos esos equipos requieren de muchos conocimientos, sobre todo en el campo del ensamblaje y en el de la RF y, ciertamente, de mucho, mucho cuidado en el ensamblaje, pruebas y alineación de los mismos.

Todos esos equipos tienen diseños correspondientes con los principios de la electrónica y de la RF y, casi te juraría que son diseñados por ingenieros o técnicos, muy bien documentados y experimentados.

Antes de ensamblar y/o poner a funcionar uno de esos TXs, asegúrense de tener a la mano herramientas, instrumentos, materiales y, UN AMIGO TÉCNICO que los pueda asesorar y ayudar a verificar los ensamblajes - puede ser el tutor de la universidad -, algún radio-aficionado vecino con experiencia en ensamblaje y puesta a punto de TXs.

De otra forma, sólo un milagro logrará que eso funcione. No se trata de MAGIA, sino de CIENCIA.

Saludos:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

.
coincido con Dano, lo de pablin mejor ni hablar !

mcrven, lamento no coincidir con vos, 
con un conicimiento basico de electronica, "algunas" lecturas de rf y de mucho, pero mucho entusiasmo por "esas ondas electromagneticas que fluyen por los aires y despiertan en nosotros como sicarios ansiosos creadores egolatras al ver realizada la creacion de una energia transformadorrmada en voces, sonidos, imagenes ..."   

comence con un transmisor fm que no llegaba a la esquina hasta que llege con ese transmisor a los 100 metros, 
ahora voy por la imagen, 
aunque no tengo mayores conicimientos en la materia, sobre la marcha aprendo,

viczea2002, no perderia el tiempo con los rf de pablin, 
como bien dice Dano, en este foro hay varios transmisores fm, de no tanta potencia, pero si no tenes experiencia en costruccion de estos bichos creo seria mejor comenzar por uno de los tantos publicados,
suerte !
.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 3, 2009)

justamente diria lo mismo, pero hay algunos proyectos que tienen imagenes, y justamente este es uno de esos proyectos. hay imagenes del equipo armado y todo.

sobretodo es de fiar si no fue hecho por pablin.

saludos.


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 3, 2009)

Amigos: 
Vuestros comentarios son bastante enriquecedores, pues soy afisionado a la electronica lo tengo por hobby por ello estoy estudiando, tengo algo de conocimiento de ello, pero les pedia sus comentarios porque muchos de Uds, ya han ensamblados equipos de este tipo y sabes mucho mejor que yo...talves tengan algun diagrama de transmisor de FM de unos 10 watts, pero que ya haya sido probado...

Un abrazo a todos.

Viczea


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

alguien armo este transmisor  de 18w yo lo tengo todo armado pero no me esta funcando ni ruido hace! lo unico que no consegui fue el bb110 (el varicap) le coloque un bb105 , pero no anda


----------



## viczea2002 (Mar 23, 2009)

Tinchovolador:
Que bueno que ya tengas el transmisor armado, para darte sugerencia seria bueno que escanes y subas y lo podamos ver, lo otro seria que revises con calmas cada uno los componentes confrontando con el diagrama.
Como hiciste la placa..., en este foro hay una hecha muy buena....revisa tambien las bobinas especialmente la L7 que lleva ferrita tipo Hf

Viczea


----------



## tinchovolador (Mar 23, 2009)

buena aca estan las fotos , la bovina l7 no la hice ya que como hice hasta la etapa de 1 w no llego hasta esa bovina

no hace ni pop! je  me falta la bovina del 2n4427 ya la tengo casi echa ve en donde se ven unos cavlecitos aldo de un terminal azul que va  12 v , 

coloque el brf91a por debajo




espero me puedan ayudar ya voy a esperimentar con unas cosas que me dijo diego_z


----------



## GustyArte (Mar 24, 2009)

*tinchovolador* te felicito por tu trabajo y espero que lo hagas con gusto!
No te quiero quitar las ganas de armarlo, pero en circutios de RF tenes que seguir algunas reglas fundamentales, como ser lo ideal armarlo en una placa de fibra de vidrio, cuidar la altura de las soldaduras, las pistas de la placa.. etc.

Sobre el varicap, es complicado conseguirlos yo desisti de varios proyectos gracias a los dichosos varicaps

Este circuito seguro funciona, lo que si no vas a lograr mucha estabilidad en frecuencia.

Yo arme uno de plaquetodo y andubo bastante bien, buscalo y fijate, es de 10 watts.

Pero concluilo a este, se detallista y experimenta!


----------



## sonido (Abr 19, 2009)

si estara equivocado el proyecto de pablin, el bfr91 es un bipolar apresar de su formato parecido a un fet, el proyecto esta muy mal diseñado, poca estabilidad y con esa configuracion no va dar nunca 18 watts. 
Armo transmisores de Fm hace 4 años, ese esquema has puede marchar ,pero va a ser una fabrica de interferencia.


----------



## indio2006 (Jul 7, 2010)

Me parece q*UE* la placa tendria que estar toda estañada y el diseño muestra fallos es demasiado grande seguro tenes muchas oscilaciones parasitas yrecorda que es alta frec una curva del dibujo en el cobre te altera todo el circuito tndrias que leer un poco mas de RF esto º----/////---º  no es lo mismo que esto º----------------/////-º aunque sea la misma resistencia.-


----------



## santosprotones (Oct 27, 2010)

GustyArte dijo:


> *tinchovolador* te felicito por tu trabajo y espero que lo hagas con gusto!
> No te quiero quitar las ganas de armarlo, pero en circutios de RF tenes que seguir algunas reglas fundamentales, como ser lo ideal armarlo en una placa de fibra de vidrio, cuidar la altura de las soldaduras, las pistas de la placa.. etc.
> 
> Sobre el varicap, es complicado conseguirlos yo desisti de varios proyectos gracias a los dichosos varicaps
> ...


 hola gustyarte pues a mi tambien se me dificulto conseguir el varicap no lo hallo por ningun sitio oye y si puedes postear la pajina de plaquetodo donde obtuviste le otro diagrama saludos att: santosprotones


----------



## Lightninig 007 (Dic 30, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Yo no lo armaria y usaria los componentes para armar otro transmisor que funcione y esté comprobado, en el foro hay varios esquemas



Tenes razon "pablin" quese hacer un interruptor crepuscular y ninca funciono!


----------



## fabio sierra (May 22, 2011)

pablin y mas pablin jajajaja amigos que vamos hacer


----------



## elgriego (May 22, 2011)

Hola viczea2002 como estas ,hola colegas ,este transmisor ,tal como esta deberia funcionar ,pero como en todo circuito de rf,debe extremarse la prolijidad en el armado,igualmente no soy amigo de armar transmisores de potencia ,si los mismos no parten de una fcia controlada a cristal ,mi consejo es que armes cualquier pll de los propuestos en el foro ,y si queres le acoples la parte del amp lineal.
En la siguiente direccion esta este circuito ,con un diseño de placa y bastante imformacion al respecto ,espero les sea util a todos ustedes.

Pd yo tampoco soy fan de la pagina pablin ,pero por si no lo saben, este circuito "aparentemente" proviene de este sitio.


http://www.virtualx.50megs.com/fm15-18w.htm



Saludos El Griego.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 23, 2011)

Lightninig 007 dijo:


> Tenes razon "pablin" quese hacer un interruptor crepuscular y ninca funciono!



un compañero de labores del foro hizo el programador de pics de pablin. adivinen... nunca funcionó!



elgriego dijo:


> Hola viczea2002 como estas ,hola colegas ,este transmisor ,tal como esta deberia funcionar ,pero como en todo circuito de rf,debe extremarse la prolijidad en el armado,igualmente no soy amigo de armar transmisores de potencia ,si los mismos no parten de una fcia controlada a cristal ,mi consejo es que armes cualquier pll de los propuestos en el foro ,y si queres le acoples la parte del amp lineal.
> En la siguiente direccion esta este circuito ,con un diseño de placa y bastante imformacion al respecto ,espero les sea util a todos ustedes.
> 
> Pd yo tampoco soy fan de la pagina pablin ,pero por si no lo saben, este circuito "aparentemente" proviene de este sitio.
> ...




En efecto, esta sacado de ahi...

Me pregunto por que ''pablin'' perdio tanto tiempo haciendo la pagina, pagando dominios para publicar puros circuitos ''basura'' que todos prueban y dicen '' no funciona''.


----------

